# 
.
    .
  ,    ,         ,     .
    ,   ,        ""     .
  ,    ,  .
       " ".
,   , ,    ""         ,         .  ,     ,     ,    "" .     .     ,     ,     ?        .
   ,        .    ,    ,     ,    .    ,   .          ,  ,   .     - "   2-3     ,   ""   ".      ,     ,  ,         .      ,        .
 .
        .
                  3  4  2015   "",         10-00.
             ,   ..
   (

,           ?

    (        ,       ,         )))

----------


## knp

.  : 




> .
>   ,    ,         ,     .


  :




> ,    "" .     .


:            ?     ,     ?
    ,     ?

----------

,     "".         ,      ,       ,    -    .       ,    ,       ,        .          .     .       ,   ,    , ..    .  ,  ,        .  ,         ?     ,      ,  ?

----------


## knp

> ,         ?     ,      ,  ?


,  ,  ,       .

        ,          " "     ,    .
   ,         ,        .
    .
    -     .      ,   .            .

 ?
    ,           .      .           .          ,    "".

----------

,       .      (   )      ,       .          ,               ,       .      .      - ,     .

----------


## knp

()              .  :Wink:    :




> ,      ,       ,    -    .


  ,  ,     ,             .

"  ",    ,        ,             .   .     .        .

        ,      ,   ,         ,      .      .

----------

,     .
   .
           ,    ,       .

"            "

     ,   ?

----------


## knp

/.   /       ,         .
"",    ,       ,        .   /     .          .     ,   ,    ,             .

     , .90.   .    .  .  ,    . .       .  . "   ?     "

----------

> ,  ,  ,       .
> 
>         ,          " "     ,    .


     -    ,  2         ?




> ,         ,        .


 ?  ,       .




> .
>     -     .      ,   .            .


,      ,            ,   .

         ,  :  , / ,  /,   ,   .

----------


## knp

> ,  :  , / ,  /,   ,   .


   ""    ,          .




> ?  ,       .


       ???  ,  "."          ,    .

    ,   - .      .90,         ,          .




> ,    ,  .


     ?         3 .       ""       .   -    .

----------

,    .    ,  .         .

       .

    :

    :
    4  1  31    

     xxx  21.03.2016  10  00
.  : xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx      
     3-4  2015.   ""  xxxxxxxxxxxxx,
    .

----------

1,5 ,        (

----------


## knp

**,          .       " ".
   ,        .
 ,   .
 ,    " "    **

----------


## .

**,         .           ?    ?       . 
   ,     ,    .

----------

,    

       ""       ,  :  	
|-   , . ;	|
	|-   , . ;	|
	|-      ;	|
	|-      ;	|
	|-      ;	|
	|-             ;	|
	|-        ;	|
	|-          ,       ;	|
	|-              ;	|
	|-      ;	|
	|-      ;	|
	|-    / ;	|
	|-         ;	|
	|-   ();	|
	|-   ();

----------


## knp

> -      ; |


  ,   .

.     . 




> |-   ();


        .

----------

, ,     ,  .   ,  ,    .    ,     ,       ,   "" ,   (,   ip ,     )

----------

- ,    ,    .

----------

.
      ,     2008 .
    ,  .
   )))
 ,  ,     .

----------


## knp

**,  90        .
   ,           ,  



> -   ();


   .     .      .

   : ,  ,       -  " ",          .

----------

: , ,  -   .            ,   .

----------

: , ,  -   .            ,   .

----------


## knp

> : , ,  -   .            ,   .


    1,5  ???????
     . 30   .  " ",     .         40   .
    -?

----------

( ,  ),              .  ""          .

   ?
 ,    ,  .
    ...
    ?
  -    .    ,    ,  .
,         ,  ?)

----------

> 1,5  ???????
>      . 30   .  " ",     .         40   .
>     -?


 -  ,  ,

----------


## knp

**,    .90?  ?  ,      .
  ,    ,     .      ,    .
    " "?  :Wink: 




> ?


        ,   ,   ,     -.
    ?       .    .

      ??

----------

90    

      4  1  31   

,     .

  .

    . ..  20.03.2016      .

----------


## knp

**,   .   .31,   ,   , ,  -   .
   .   .
         , ?  :Smilie:

----------

.   .
 ,    .
  .
       (     ))))
       ,      ,           .
   ,              .
    .
    ))))    .

----------


## knp

> ,      ,           .


.        "   ". 




> ,              .


             .
  ,       -  . 




> .
>     ))))    .


       .    .   ,       -   .  :Wink:

----------

,    ,    .
     :      .
  :

 -    .
 -     , ,             ,  
 - , 
 -    ,       ,    
 - ,  - 
 -        
 - ,   ,         ,       

      ,  "" (   )     .

----------


## doubtpoint

,     .

   ,        ,    .      ,    - /  .

         .       -  (   2-3 ,           ),       .

----------


## 56

.  .   ,       .    "",   ?     - ..
"   .  ,       -   ,         .          .      "",        ( )  .       ,             -   ..,    . 
    ()      ""  1 - 2016  .
 ,
 .."
    .    ?




> .


   ,     -  ,       ,      ?
  ..       .  ,     .   ,     .

----------

():

 2 . 5 . 80  ,   ( ,  )       (),     ,     ().
  ,   199                ,     () .
    ,    ,         ,    ,                      - ,   :
-     ,        ()      
  ( ,  ,        .);
-         ()        ,     ;
-   ,           ( );
-   ( , ),       ,      .
      (),             ,      .

 :
-  ,    ,   ?
-   (  ,  )  (),       -     " "?        ,      ?
-    ,    -    ,           300 . 

,    ,  ,  ,   ?

----------

,   ,     ))))
     -  (

----------


## doubtpoint

> (),


,      ,    .      "  ( , )".

  ( )  " ".    ,   .

       ?  ,       ,           -        .           .

----------

,         ?        .           ,       .

----------


## doubtpoint

,       ()        .       ..                 .   ""    ,            .

----------


## knp

> 


        .   ?

     .   .    .

     .      .    .

----------

,     .  -  .       .  .    ,   .
   .  ,    ,  ,         -     - ?        .

----------


## yante

> ,     .  -  .       .  .    ,   .
>    .  ,    ,  ,         -     - ?        .


    ,       ,   , ,          ( ,     ,    ,  "    ,   ,     " ) -     7-8     "" ,        :Smilie:  . ,       ,        ...

----------

*yante*,    -?      ,  .     .  ,  -     .  ,       -   ,   .
 ,       ,     .

----------

> ,


    - .    -    . 
     ?    ,         ?





> ()        .


" "       .




> ..                 .


                 .






> ""    ,            .


  ""?            ?

----------


## knp

> ,         ?


   ,  .

   -  .    .    ?     ,        .      ,       .





> ,     .


   -?         ? -       :Wink: 
    ,    (   ),    .  ?

----------

> ,  .


 *doubtpoint* -         .






> -  .    .    ?     ,        .


  ...        (     ),        " ,  ".

:   (       ,  )   -     .      .         .    -   ""?




> ,       .


            -  ?     .

----------

,   .     .          .    .

----------

